# Nasty!



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I got out for the first ice fishing day of the year. Went to a little pond around the corner from me. The people that own it let me fish there once before. I didn't keep anything last time I was out there. Well this time I wanted a fish dinner so I kept 13 nice size bluegill. I noticed they had these little black spots all over some of them. Others not so bad. I know that they are a worm or something and are not supposed to hurt you but when I started cleaning these fish they were loaded with these little blackspots all through the meat. There were some little white worms in the meat also. It totally sucks but I threw them all out. I feel terrible for wasting these fish but I couldn't eat that knowing what was in it. If I was starving to death then yes. But.....Anyone ever eat fish like that before?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I eat them all the time. No harm done.

But, don't you think you should have posted this question _before _you threw them all away? We may have convinced you that there is nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Ticketripper (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not eating them. I feed them to the stray cat. And theres no way I am taking the word of some Joe Blow on here.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ticketripper said:


> I'm not eating them. I feed them to the stray cat. And theres no way I am taking the word of some Joe Blow on here.


So then go educate yourself & find out they are merely parasites and are harmless to consume.
:xzicon_sm
I usually get gills with a few black specks in them and an occasional perch.
The worms are another parasite that are cream or yellowish in color.
Search the MDNR site as well as google it online.
I hope you don't like to eat cod or other saltwater fish , cuz you've ate a LOT of worms in them unknowingly.....

I will generally toss them back if they are really "peppery" , but always keep the "lightly seasoned" ones - but then again that's just me , ask some of my "Joe Blow" friends on this site.... I am not usually at a loss for being able to provide myself & others a fish dinner when we 'need' one.
:lol:

If they are really bad sandman - toss 'em back , otherwise you can eat them with no ill effects . :fish2:
Like Dad used to say when he was alive : "More meat , Boy!"


If you can't handle reality folks - you might want to go buy the "pristine" meat that comes in a pink styrofoam tray at the store.... I know where my food comes from and I thank God for it every day.
:coolgleam
~Robert~


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> So then go educate yourself & find out they are merely parasites and are harmless to consume.
> :xzicon_sm
> I usually get gills with a few black specks in them and an occasional perch.
> The worms are another parasite that are cream or yellowish in color.
> ...


I've eaten fish before that were a little bit peppery as you say but these things were really full of em. I hate to waste it but it was pretty bad.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Ticketripper said:


> I'm not eating them. I feed them to the stray cat. And theres no way I am taking the word of some Joe Blow on here.


Yet this is where you came for advice on the matter. Interesting.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I hear ya man , but if they are fUgLY on the outside - the inside is usually NO BETTER!!
:yikes:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

think of them as flavor crystals or seasoning 

i eat 'em. ibut if they are plum full, i won't go fishing there again


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

sandman_iac said:


> Well I got out for the first ice fishing day of the year. Went to a little pond around the corner from me. The people that own it let me fish there once before. I didn't keep anything last time I was out there. Well this time I wanted a fish dinner so I kept 13 nice size bluegill. I noticed they had these little black spots all over some of them. Others not so bad. I know that they are a worm or something and are not supposed to hurt you but when I started cleaning these fish they were loaded with these little blackspots all through the meat. There were some little white worms in the meat also. It totally sucks but I threw them all out. I feel terrible for wasting these fish but I couldn't eat that knowing what was in it. If I was starving to death then yes. But.....Anyone ever eat fish like that before?


...I try to make a policy of NEVER eating something that has already been eaten...


----------



## the roofer (Jan 14, 2009)

parasite!!! safe to eat they say but you shouldn't throw them back either... sounds like whole lake is infested....


----------



## Ticketripper (Dec 6, 2008)

So then go educate yourself
I eat what I want. 
And remember its just a fish... Who gives a flying **** if I eat it or a cat dose? Its not doing to waste.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

> It totally sucks but I threw them all out.


I wouldn't lose sleep over it. You learned a lesson and have not made severe or even minor impact on the ecosystem of that lake. There are very few people who would eat one filled with the grubs.



> But, don't you think you should have posted this question before you threw them all away?


At least he checked so he knows for the future. Why bust his balls? If you have ever cut open a fish that is completely infested with the grubs I'd doubt you could convince yourself to eat it.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

you know most inland lake gills have this yellow grub you speak of just some worse then others I have discovered. 

I'm curious Sandman if your gills where red ears? For some reason I have noticed that the red ears for some reason are more contaminated then the other gills. You will also find them in few perch and crappie but not many, I think it has to do with diet? How I deal with these grubs is to fillet a fish then put the meat up to a light as they are transparent to see the worms then cut them out with tip of fillet knife. Whats kinda creepy why I wont eat the worms witch are safe to eat after fully cooking, is after cutting them out if you look close enough you can see the grubs moving. 
Another fact is that most walleye and perch have red worms in the stomachs witch filleting takes care of that.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol:The black spots (parasites) dont bother me most all fish have some sort.Walley its the tapeworms that come out in the livewell from time to time. Its the little grubs you guys are talking about that live inside the meat that I just cant handle. Some lakes have them and some dont. Next time you fillet a fish hold the fillet up to the light. They are about a quarter inch long and fat. You can dig it out and see it start squirming :yikes: I have only found them in panfish. But never in crappie. Mostly gills and rockbass. If I find them in a new lake I am fishing I usually dont go back. Funy thing, a lake in Oakland county I went to was loaded with them and a lake just a few miles away there were none. Too bad because this lake was loaded with gills. If I am fishing a new body of water I will fillet one on the boat because I dont want to keep anything if they have them. I have never found them on any of the great lakes panfish. But most of the UP inland lake do have them. I have seen bluegill fillets with as many a 15 in just one fillet. Try looking closely the next time your cleaning fish. But I guess a little extra meat wont hurt ya :lol:


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

If they are infested really bad lot of time you will see the grubs in the tails and fins.

Sigman would that okland county lake start with a P?


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

If it ends with an E you are correct. None in S or EG though.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes for some reason that lakes fish population is truly nasty with overly infested yellow grubs. Lots of gills but not worth it. S and eg also has them not as many but like i mentioned in other reply the red ears are the ones to look out for. All these lakes are connected from water ways thats another way its spreed.


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I agree with the "lightly seasoned" idea. If they are full of spots, I put em back. and if there are only a few spots, but FULL of grubs, it goes to the trash. I have never heard about not putting them back in the water if they have spots. is this true?


----------



## moosetracks91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ya those black spots are completely harmless. just cook and clean the fish like normal. the black spots are actually a harmelss parasite. the parasite is a host from a snail. many lakes and pods with dark bottoms and snails have these parasites. completely harmless thou.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Chrome steel said:


> Yes for some reason that lakes fish population is truly nasty with overly infested yellow grubs. Lots of gills but not worth it. S and eg also has them not as many but like i mentioned in other reply the red ears are the ones to look out for. All these lakes are connected from water ways thats another way its spreed.


 I have taken hundreds of fish from EG and never have seen any. I just wonder if P lake is that way because of it being mostly shallow. I have noticed most every lake in Pinckney rec area has them.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

You are what you eat, same for those danged grubs eh!
I gaurantee that back in the day before everyone filet'ed their catch that they all had consumed them and proly will again!
I say if you cant stand the grubs stay off my lakes:lol:
The more of you who decide that a grubby fish in inedible, the more water I have to fish. So stay away thes fish are unedible he he he
Got to love it! The more advanced we get as a species, the weaker we get!

BD


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

Sorry, eating worms dont make me any stronger. If you wanna look inside a fillet and see them little bugers and say Ahhhh......... Ummmmm...... what a good looking hunk of fish to eat the more power to ya  Ya many years ago they used to eat stuff that would make a billy goat puke but I can afford to eat what I want now. I am sure I eat parisites most every meal. I have eat wallleye after seeing tapeworms crawl out there butt. But when I have to look at em in the meat before I cook it. Its not gonna happen. I am not gonna buy a steak, find a tapeworm in the meat and say oh well it will be ok after its cooked :yikes: It not the eating of these things that bothers me. I know we do all day. Fish parisites have been around a long as fish have been. I just cant look at a fillet with 10 or 20 worms in the flesh and eat it. And this if from a guy that has eat animals that a lot of you guys wouldnt touch. But the way do they loose there "yellowish" color and blend in with the fish being cooked? From those of you that comsume them of course.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Did you know if you cut out the yellow grubs you can actually see them squirming around? I cut them out if there's only a few but it the fillet is loaded I'll toss it.

The black spots don't bother me much. I put pepper in my flour when I cook them anyways.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> Some folks have a reeallly choked up time trying to handle REALITY Alex!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


Wait till they find out how salami and pepperoni are cooked.



bassdisaster said:


> The more advanced we get as a species, the weaker we get!


There is a lot of truth to this.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

alex-v said:


> Wait till they find out how salami and pepperoni are cooked.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of truth to this.


*AMEN* Brother!

Oh yeah Sig - they do turn white (the yellow grubs) just like the worms in the saltwater fish , like cod do.


RAS


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

I saw this video of a guy who bought some catfish fillets from a grocery store and he filmed them when he was cooking them and these maggot like worms were crawling out to get away from the heat .It was so gross. The were huge and must of been about a 100 or so in each fillet. Honey it`s time to have a worm fry....:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i throw them back if i see spots. If i need fish that bad i'll go to the store and buy a 1/2lb of catfish fillets. Safe or not - i don't much care.

you can eat opossum, crow, rat, dog, **** - probably even make 'em taste good - doesn't mean i'm gonna eat 'em just because it won't make me sick.


as for "cased meats".... ignorance is bliss.:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

But you eat Duck meat and Catfish???
   

I wonder about you sometimes Justin.......

:lol: :lol:

Merry Christmas!!


----------

